# In cognito. Stealthy city hive 101.



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Beekeeping in the suburburbs is a dirty job, but sombodys gotta do it!!!

****, I miss spring!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

That's some good camoflauge work. Is your beesuit green too!
Tom


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Now how you gonna turn that into 50 hives by the end of the summer....


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

where's the bees? Are they camoed too?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

The neighbors are going to wonder why the crazy guy in the white hazmat suit keeps bending down and waving next to the tree....


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

They'll be trying to get a wiff of what he's smoking.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I just keep hearing this song in my head, it goes kinda like this_

.F.F Here's a hive that lives a life of danger.... .F.F


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*joel*

ROTFLMAO! now i have that stupid song stuck in my head and i'll be making up lyrics all day. thanks!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*yeehaw I like this aidea*

Can you post some pics this summer of what happens when the neighbors are setting out on the deck enjoying sweet tea and lemon aide during a dearth.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice color, I have a bunch of boxes that color too...


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

You could try some invisible bees. But the queen is hard to find...


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

riverrat said:


> Can you post some pics this summer of what happens when the neighbors are setting out on the deck enjoying sweet tea and lemon aide during a dearth.


The pictures are 2 years old. I dont have pictues, but I have the story!!!

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209703


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Ah! I get it! You are just storing an empty hive, kind of like "garden art." I need to warn you, though... sometimes wild bees will move into a decorative object such as this. Hmmmm.....


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*good fences make for good neighbors*



Budster said:


> The pictures are 2 years old. I dont have pictues, but I have the story!!!
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209703


How unfortunate Bud. I had the very same thing happen last year. Minus the dog Poo. It seems my bees were acused of habitually going into a certain neighbors yard in early march. When the police issued the complaint it had the neighbors name on it. I took him a jar of honey spoke with him for awhile. Then went home and hoped for the best. We have lived catty corner from each other he never spoke we never met and he would return a wave when I waved. About a week after the honey was given he started to wave. I now have several nucs from cutouts in my back yard with no problem. The icing on the cake was last weekend he saw me in the grocery store and wanted to buy a jar of honey. Hopefully things will worked out for you. If not the old saying Good fences make for good neighbors. Who said that anyhow.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Who said that anyhow.
__________________

Probably some *******.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember this issue from before so I'm glad you are trying something out, but what about winter. Dark green hive/white snow?


----------



## Bee'z waxed (Feb 8, 2008)

Shoot... I starting looking at keeping a beehive or two and struggled with where I would keep them. We own land out in Batesburg which is perfectly suited for them but my mom is staying there and her friends (who visit from time to time) threatened her, stating they will not go to her house if I put hives out there. One is allergic or something... despite my telling them I would not be putting them near the house. They would be over 3 acres away... geesh... 

I didn't want to put them in my backyard here as I have police officer neighbors behind the fence with a pool.. and the neighbors beside me (both sides) have kids.. and I really didn't want to have that kind of discussion with any of them.. But then I was talking to them - they are both casual friends - and happened to mention the beekeeping thing and they asked when the hives are going in the back yard!! 

I told them the hives weren't going here due to worries they would get in the one's pool or mess with the kids of the other two homes.. Every neighbor poo-pooed my concerns and insisted that I put the hives here and asked for a few jars of honey occasionally... 

 Talk about role-reversal... 


(And on the 'green paint, white snow' comment... just paint it yellow for winter... No one will ever go close enough to find out..)


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> >Who said that anyhow.
> __________________
> 
> Probably some *******.


Robert Frost


----------

